# Goodbye Seirra.



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

To most people seirra was just a stupid Old mare, But to me she was a friend when I needed it most. I have 5 other horses but seirra was my neighbores horse. I had loved her as if she was my own. Her owner didnt take good care of her. Her coat was covered in mud that had Dried. Her mane and tail were tangled. Her big brown Beautiful eyes had always seemed so sad. She was such a good little mare but nobody ever gave her anything in return. People forget horses dont have to be nice to us, But they are. Her pasture was Horrible. She often got stuck in the horrible fence that had wires and everything else hanging from it.That no animal should be kept in. There was mud and manure everywere,And when it rained her whole pasture flooded. Her hooves were in horrible condition,And everytime I looked at them I Cringed. When she got hay it was stale and hard for her to eat. That is why i often through her a big flake or 2. She had scares on her legs and back that looked as if she was whipped with a lunge wip much to hard. She had no other horses with her and often nickered to my horses and pranced with her head held high. She wanted a companion so bad, She was so lonely. I had tried to talk her owner into selling her but she was to sellfish she just said no I want to keep her. It made me bite my lip and wanted to scream at her. She didnt even have the commen Desincey to sell Seirra to a better home. I looked at that mare's very sad eyes for 5 years. Then on a wensday a couple weeks ago A woman started to walk her into a trailer. It was to small of a trailer. Her eyes rolled back in fear as she reared and bucked. She wasnt doing it to be mean she was just scared. I had seen them trying to load her from my bedroom window. I ran out throwing on my moms boots and I stood at the doorway. They tried to walk her in the trailer again but she was just to scared. I would have been scared too if I sat in a pasture for 9 years and then I was expected to go into a very small trailer. I shook my head. I am only 13 years old and Even I know to never load a horse into something so small. I wanted to run out there so bad and take the leadrope from the woman and get on seirra and just run away. She was finally Got into the trailer. Through the window Seirra's eyes turned to mine. Then she held her head high once more as she nickered, And I whispereed "Good bye Seirra" As tears dropped down my face.I had found out later that she went to one of my other neighbores friends. But my other neighbores also take very bad care of there horses, I just hope one day I will see her again. I miss walking to her pasture and petting her soft nose, or Talking to her as she sat there by the pasture with her muzzle on my shoulder. Everytime I think of seirra I think of my last goodbye to her.and I hope one day I can see her agian.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Now I'm sitting her with a lump in my throat  I hope she is at least better of than she was before.


----------

